# Vessel Tracking - APHRODITE LEADER



## revlimit (Feb 7, 2005)

*Pics*

Here you go. They forgot to remove the Euro plates. Oh well.


----------



## ben008006 (Aug 20, 2009)

I still got my euro plates in the front! Will have them remove it later, it's kinda fun to drive around with it.


----------



## iczer34 (Jan 17, 2003)

ben008006 said:


> I still got my euro plates in the front! Will have them remove it later, it's kinda fun to drive around with it.


Congrats to both you guys!! I also got my Euro plates on...love driving with them and getting strange looks from passing cars. They must think I'm European 

:thumbup:


----------



## ben008006 (Aug 20, 2009)

Here's a pic of my baby! Still got the euro plates on!


----------

